# Portrait Professional



## Erikerodri (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anybody on this forum use portrait professional at all? The ads do not really do the program justice and take everything to the extreme. I find it easier to touch up some quick portraits on this than to use lightroom. I think it's great for slight adjustments such as skin smoothing and things like that. If anybody does use it, do you have any tips or thoughts on it?


----------



## Thorix (Mar 26, 2013)

Not being a Photoshop-expert, I do use PP for optimizing skin and emphasizing eyes. Whereas, the more you remove imperfections before, e.g. with Lightroom, the smoother you can use PP. Indeed the default settings are inacceptable, but the tool as such is great. One sample here

https://www.model-kartei.de/bilder/bild/12253863/

BR, Thomas


----------



## drjlo (Mar 26, 2013)

Portrait Professional is a huge time-saver for me, especially for those casual gatherings and group shots when you have tons of shots usually with multiple faces in each. Many of the people at these events are not young, so the ability to quickly clean skin imperfections of multiple faces in each shot is a god-send. One just needs to be careful with the sliders and not overcook it, especially with face contour controls.


----------



## gkaefer (Mar 26, 2013)

I use it. But I had to learn not to turn the sliders to max possible...
In general I do apply the filters I personally can achieve satisfactory results. 
Than I take a pause of 1-2 hours and than I review my result ... to conclude in reducing most filters by 50% or even more.

Georg


----------



## jointdoc (Mar 26, 2013)

I do not use Portrait Professional but I use Perfect Portrait 2 from OnOne and find it is simple and easy to use and speeds up my work flow when taking pictures at family events. I use it because it came with with a whole suite of plugins for LR and PS. I like the results and generally use less softening than the default. It is easier than using NIK, Lightroom, or Photoshop.


----------



## pwp (Mar 26, 2013)

I got talked into Portrait Professional with a gushing endorsement but very rarely use it. The pre-sets are awful and profoundly fake. If you must have it, zero EVERYTHING and add in _very_ small doses of the many options.

With the volume of work I process, Portrait Professional is slow and cumbersome, I'm much quicker achieving superior results in Photoshop (plus a bit of Lightroom). For anyone with moderately advanced Photoshop skills, like so many of the plethora of plugins and add-ons, Portrait Professional is high on promise and light on delivery.

In my workflow, Portrait Professional is a destination of last resort for a particularly awkward subject.

-PW


----------



## kbmelb (Mar 26, 2013)

I've always found the images in the ads to look awful so I've never given it a single thought. Lightroom is awful and limited for retouching. Adobe is preserving the need for Photoshop and that is where I do my retouching. Presets are not options for the work I do.


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have it, I don't use it too much but it has it's special uses.
It does really make people look younger and makes skin look great.
It can be over the top taking decades off someone.
It's great for flattering people.
Most people are a little vain and women often hope their make-up is working for them.
This can give them the look they were hoping for in a photo.
You can rid of all wrinkles and skin imperfections.
It can make eyes sparkle too.
I think it's good value for what it can do.
It's handier than doing it in photoshop.
I'd give it 8/10. Which is a pretty good score for me.
The advertising is amazing they must spend a fortune on it.
It follows you around somehow.
Still the software is pretty good and it's not exaggerated. 
You can do as it advertises.


----------

